# Deposit for employment visa



## giateno (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

I setup a company in TECOM and today applied for the employment visa for me and for one of my employees.
Additionally to the express service fees, and to another extra-fee of more than 800 dhs for being already in UAE territory (why?!?!), they made me pay 2,500 dirhams as deposit for every visa.
I asked why and they firstly told me that this is because the company is brand new, but then they also told me that I will have to pay this for every future employee.
Is this normal? It was not present in any document I read.

Thanks!


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

giateno said:


> Hello, I setup a company in TECOM and today applied for the employment visa for me and for one of my employees. Additionally to the express service fees, and to another extra-fee of more than 800 dhs for being already in UAE territory (why?!?!), they made me pay 2,500 dirhams as deposit for every visa. I asked why and they firstly told me that this is because the company is brand new, but then they also told me that I will have to pay this for every future employee. Is this normal? It was not present in any document I read. Thanks!


I have heard of the same fees.


----------

